# DC schedule question



## Sickdog (May 7, 2022)

What does this mean for may 7 on my schedule? It's like it's deducting hours from my scheduled shift


----------



## Hal (May 7, 2022)

Did you request vacation? Or is the building closed?


----------



## Sickdog (May 7, 2022)

No I didn't request vacation, but I did request a VNS. They make us do that if we would like to go home early if the chance presents itself. But this is the 1st I've ever seen that.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 7, 2022)

Must be a glitch.


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 7, 2022)

Sickdog said:


> No I didn't request vacation, but I did request a VNS. They make us do that if we would like to go home early if the chance presents itself. But this is the 1st I've ever seen that.


Is that all the PH you have? Could just mean you got approved to not go in


----------



## Sickdog (May 8, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Is that all the PH you have? Could just mean you got approved to not go in


From what I understand. All PH was consolidated into vacation hours a few weeks ago.


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 8, 2022)

Sickdog said:


> From what I understand. All PH was consolidated into vacation hours a few weeks ago.


That's what I thought as well but it's coded as Personal Holiday.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

Sickdog said:


> What does this mean for may 7 on my schedule? It's like it's deducting hours from my scheduled shift


Have you been written up for clocking out early?


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Must be a glitch.
> 
> View attachment 13744


You work till the 🔔.


----------



## aifbeewert (May 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Have you been written up for clocking out early?



Why would he? :57 isn't considered clocking out early.


----------



## Sickdog (May 9, 2022)

No I've never been written up for anything in my 2+ years at Target. We are allowed to clock out at the 5:57 bell.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

Sickdog said:


> No I've never been written up for anything in my 2+ years at Target. We are allowed to clock out at the 5:57 bell.


Not at a dc.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Not at a dc.


Yes, you can. Makes punching in a pain in the ass for merit TMs who have a shorter window to punch in.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Yes, you can. Makes punching in a pain in the ass for merit TMs who have a shorter window to punch in.


I’ve never been a lvl 2 🥺 I wouldn’t know. But maybe


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I’ve never been a lvl 2 🥺 I wouldn’t know.


Everyone can punch out at :57 without consequence, merit has to punch in between :55 and :05, so everyone is crowding the clocks.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Everyone can punch out at :57 without consequence, merit has to punch in between :55 and :05, so everyone is crowding the clocks.


.


----------



## Luck (May 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> .


Yeah the 3 minute bell means you are good to leave.


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 10, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Not at a dc.


Even at a DC. I have a lvl 2 and yea you get a cushion. TMs can clock in 10 mins early and clock out 3 mins early.


----------



## Oops (May 10, 2022)

Can confirm.  Clock in 10 minutes early, park your stuff about 2 minutes before the bell, clock out at :57.


----------



## DC Diva (May 10, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Everyone can punch out at :57 without consequence, merit has to punch in between :55 and :05, so everyone is crowding the clocks.


Merit should be clocking in on their computers.


----------



## RWTM (May 10, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Merit should be clocking in on their computers.


Yo say something to your SOM and get credit for it. Use it in your professional summary that’s actually really smart and shows initiative.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 10, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Merit should be clocking in on their computers.


Not all merit TMs have their own computer, most are shared, so you don’t have access to them until the prior shift leaves. Then there’s no chance you’re going to make it to a start-up on time, even the one closest to wherever you clock in. Maybe in other buildings merit TMs aren’t expected to attend a start-up, in mine they are.


----------



## RWTM (May 10, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Not all merit TMs have their own computer, most are shared, so you don’t have access to them until the prior shift leaves. Then there’s no chance you’re going to make it to a start-up on time, even the one closest to wherever you clock in. Maybe in other buildings merit TMs aren’t expected to attend a start-up, in mine they are.


I just saw on LinkedIn that the new TM’s starting at Workday get MacBook Pro, Beat Studios, and Magic Mouse plus a back pack for a starter pack. That’s how my starter packs used to look like in Las Vegas.


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 10, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Merit should be clocking in on their computers.


As a previous merit role no you don't always have access to a computer due to turn being used either by current shift merit TMs or next shift merit TMs during handoff.


----------



## Luck (May 10, 2022)

I have access to my own computer and still just clock in on the timeclock 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Hal (May 10, 2022)

Luck said:


> I have access to my own computer and still just clock in on the timeclock 🤷‍♂️


I did this as merit as do most merit in our building. 

Just easier then trying to login and accidentally being late because the computer froze.


----------



## Sickdog (May 13, 2022)

Turned out to be a glitch in the system I guess. Check was for the exact hours I worked.


----------



## 2Today3Tomorrow (May 18, 2022)

What's a Merit Role? This forum has a lot of terms and abbreviations: RWTM, LWW, ICQA.


----------



## Luck (May 18, 2022)

2Today3Tomorrow said:


> What's a Merit Role? This forum *Target* has a lot of terms and abbreviations: RWTM, LWW, ICQA.


Merit Role are hourly TMs who get raises based on their performence, you might even say their merit 😁

Basically they are slightly elevated roles. ICQA (Inventory Control/Quality Assurance), IB Problem Solver, HR, Asset Protection (security), etc. Usually considered desireable jobs, you need to interview for them. Much less physical work, much more office based work. 

LWW is Lead Warehouse Worker. They are also slightly elevated hourly workers but they are still attched to the "normal" progression based pay system.


----------



## WHS (May 18, 2022)

2Today3Tomorrow said:


> What's a Merit Role? This forum has a lot of terms and abbreviations: RWTM, LWW, ICQA.


We don’t talk about the first abbreviation here


----------



## 2Today3Tomorrow (May 18, 2022)

WHS said:


> We don’t talk about the first abbreviation here



I was wondering why Luck skipped over that one. Got it. 🎵We don't talk about R-W-T-M Oh🎵


----------



## redeye58 (May 18, 2022)

2Today3Tomorrow said:


> 🎵We don't talk about R-W-T-M Oh🎵


Oh-no-no!


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 18, 2022)

2Today3Tomorrow said:


> I was wondering why Luck skipped over that one. Got it. 🎵We don't talk about R-W-T-M Oh🎵


RWTM (rework tm) isn’t a merit role, it’s just a task that some people do. Don’t even know that OB-RWTM is a thing in any building other than 3801, it’s not in my building. Extra boxes go to IM, extra labels go to ICQA.


----------



## WHS (May 18, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> RWTM (rework tm) isn’t a merit role, it’s just a task that some people do. Don’t even know that OB-RWTM is a thing in any building other than 3801, it’s not in my building. Extra boxes go to IM, extra labels go to ICQA.


Rework in my building is usually assigned to people who couldn’t handle anything else.  Either physically or mentally.  It’s all currently done by a group of girls who were picking 80 an hour in carton air.  

Both the extra cases and extra labels are handed off to warehousing rework here.  It sounds to be like 3801 is just massively off process in OB


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 19, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> RWTM (rework tm) isn’t a merit role, it’s just a task that some people do. Don’t even know that OB-RWTM is a thing in any building other than 3801, it’s not in my building. Extra boxes go to IM, extra labels go to ICQA.


Exactly how it is in my building. We had one of our TMs trained to help with NC RW just to help WHS out cause for some odd reason that shit piles up during the week to the point it might overwhelm the B keys do they don't do it.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 19, 2022)

2Today3Tomorrow said:


> What's a Merit Role? .


@Hal I’m not an OM and I haven’t had a merit role.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 19, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Exactly how it is in my building. We had one of our TMs trained to help with NC RW just to help WHS out cause for some odd reason that shit piles up during the week to the point it might overwhelm the B keys do they don't do it.


Any ™️ can make rework.  Any ™️ can perform rework. A previous OM decided to have more experienced ™️‘s perform the task to help support WH over a year ago. *My guess* is that there will be plenty of LWW, IB/PA, and, ICQA roles rolling out here asap across out the network. I’m being patient or chilling in good time. What’s cool with my DC is that we function as a team! All achieving one goal. Always in defect resolution catching any in real-time.


----------

